# Empfohlenes Dateiformat/Converter/Komprimierung für Filme?



## blackdot (13. Februar 2008)

Momentan komprimiere ich meine Filmchen immer mit xvid, also mpeg4. Was gibt es sonst noch für mpeg4-codecs? Was für Dateiformate/codecs kann man auf windows, sowie auf mac abspielen? Denn xvid-avis kann man ja nicht auf mac abspielen.


----------



## chmee (13. Februar 2008)

Nun, Mpeg4 ist "genormt". Versuch mal, die Endung von avi in mp4 zu ändern oder die FourCC in *avc1*.
Wobei H.264 oder AVC1 auch ein geeignetes Format wäre.

mfg chmee


----------



## goela (18. Februar 2008)

richtig.....

und wie wäre es mit DivX.

Schau hier mal: http://www.divx.com/divx/mac/?lang=de


----------

